# New yamaha f70 motors in stock



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

WE JUST GOT 3 NEW 2021 F 70 YAMAHA MOTORS IN STOCK HURRY BEFORE THEY ARE GONE CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS

361-758-2140 ASK FOR STEVEN

[email protected]:texasflag


----------

